

“Real” OS X Apps on the iPad? Are You Crazy? - easp
http://geekfun.com/2010/01/31/real-os-x-apps-on-the-ipad-are-you-crazy/

======
hendler
"There are many reasons for this, but it really starts with the fact that
modern Macs use Intel CPUs and Intel CPUs just aren’t as power efficient for a
given level of performance as the ARM CPU in the iPad,"

Doesn't the iPad have an Apple chip now?

Otherwise the article is a fairly nice commentary on why iPad doesn'r run OSX
native apps. The article doesn't cover the technical details of what would be
required to write an ObjectiveC app that ports to Both platforms. The
Developer Tools for iPad is out, and I'd like to hear more about it - unless
of course, it IS the _same_ as the iPhone developer tools.

~~~
brehaut
Speculation around the 'tubes believe that A4 is a System on Chip based around
the core ARM architecture.

------
gamble
From a developer's perspective, there's a real possibility that the iPad will
be trapped in the valley between cheap, simple iPhone apps and powerful,
albeit expensive desktop applications.

The economics of the App Store are already a bit shaky for sophisticated (read
expensive) apps. Taking advantage of the iPad certainly won't be less
expensive, yet realistically there will be far fewer potential customers even
if the iPad is a success.

